# I run it today



## hotshotinn (Feb 19, 2012)

I went and run this baby today and she is going good.I now have the transome up to 27 inch height and the hot foot is installed init.I has her mixed up with 25 to one oil mix as the moter is a fresh power head onit so i breakin the moter.I happy with this boat and moter so far,she getts loose in the corners,that 27 inch transom is rite on the mark just as litle blue rude told me =D>


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear your happy with it, now if the weather would warm up :lol: . How'd the hotfoot work out?


----------



## hotshotinn (Feb 20, 2012)

the Hot foot works good onit and so does the home made alumimun tiller handle =D>


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 20, 2012)

can we get some close ups on the tiller handle and shift set up? looks great from a distance!


----------



## hotshotinn (Feb 20, 2012)

I will take pictures soon ofit.A good friend made this up for me last fall.It transforms a remote controll moter into a tiller.The moter is a older one an i couldnot find a tiller forit so this friend did this for me :mrgreen:


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I would love to see up close pics of the tiller control modification and shifter. Excellent mod!


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 13, 2012)

Aluminum tread plate is in.I put 1 and 1/2 inch foam betwwen the ribs and used .63 alumimum init and its great.I has my rod holders onit now,the trailer has new bunks over the rollers setup and it has nice side guides onit now.I have my anchor tower installed onit and oar locks onit too.I went steelhead fishing on Sunday and broke it in.Will be takeing pictures ofit soon soon the forum can see.She runs nice with that 40 Johnson jet onit.Can see no differance between running it with just me or with 2 guys init.Like it alot :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds good hotshot. We took ours out yesterday smallie hunting. Had a fair day of it also.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 14, 2012)

i canot find my camera so untill then no pictures.I do have two pictures on my phone and they tell me i can send them to someones email from my phoneand then they can be put on here from the email.I can send the two picture of my boat if someone can give me a email address that knows how to put the pictures from there.Let me no as i will check the puter later on today


----------

